

The State of Android Testing - brad0
http://bradleycurran.com/2014/08/18/the-state-of-android-testing.html

======
brad0
I'm disappointed with how difficult it is to unit test even simple classes in
Android in Android Studio. The experience with unit testing is just one
symptom of the general developer experience on Android. I really wish they'd
pick up their game.

